# Whispering Merlin - easy build



## Vego (Apr 26, 2017)

Hello, 

long time no see, thats becasue Monster in S-Frame was a failure since I am afraid to paint it badly like in case of TJ11

since I still need a PC new project is on its way.
Tommorow I am going to get my final piece - a top for D5% from Bitspower.
Everything else I already have.

so the spec is:
6950X
EVGA FTW-K X99
GTX1080Ti
32GB Dominators 2666
512GB M.2 960 Pro
EVGA P2 850W with MDPC-X sleeve
Merlin SM8

for cooling I am going with:
HW Labs 360mm thin + 3x 120mm Aurora RGB fans from in-win
HW Labs 420mm thick + 6x 140mm PWM fans from NB
Heatkiller IV
GPU block for 1080Ti from Bitspower with RGB
16mm fittings from Bitspower
PETG
200mm res from Bitspower
D5 pump and D5 top from Bitspower
Mayhems X1 Pure + Aurora booster

VS S-frame Merlins is so small ane very light






team is almost complete





pasanger 57 preparing for the unboxingu 








Queen oversees everything!?!?!





3h and gezillion screws later...













Idea for the sleeve


----------



## jboydgolfer (Apr 26, 2017)

Jealous

 I want to gray cat too


----------



## Toothless (Apr 26, 2017)

Pretty kitty.


----------



## Vego (Apr 29, 2017)

it is comming slowly















changed BP backplate to 1080 from EVGA
















some disco pics...
















now need to pick some colant color, clear looks good but i miss something more

and yes, i know, i messed up the bends

at monday i am going to order some more tubes to get the bends right this time...

sleeves are being made, temporarty whites pluged

MORE DISCO!!!
[media]







[/media]


----------



## Vego (Jun 26, 2017)

long time no see - thats because i could not get my hands on any x299 MB earlier...

i have chosen EVGA FTW-K x299 but EVGA is always late... so today i bought MSI to start testing and wait in patience EVGA or Asusa Rampage VI. witch ever comes out 1st

As I plan to stick to this build for a bit longer I decided to LC my RAM also. Monarch from EK should do the job. I will aslo change the RAM itself to 3000MHz from Adata. For system I have samsunt 960 pro 512 GB and for storage I got 1,2TB intel NVMe P3520.
I will also change CPU and GPU blocks to Phanteks.
Another upgrase is 850W platinium from EVGA to 1000W Titanium T2 with a cableset from SunFlower.


----------



## ozkisses (Jun 26, 2017)

Wow all that and a free cat


----------



## Nuckles56 (Jun 26, 2017)

Can I borrow the cat?


----------



## Vego (Jun 27, 2017)

this morning i got up early and prepared case and cooling, after DHL droped my x299 i was ready for testing


----------



## Chicken Patty (Jun 29, 2017)

Subscribed!  Love this build


----------



## Vego (Jul 1, 2017)

got bored and did some testing
Changed 7900X to different chip but the temps are pretty much the same

so got frustrated and changed it to 7800 and 7820 to check them out. There are not vids on YT about how these clock so there you have:

on my current MOBO - MSI X299 SLI PLUS - 4,7 seems to be limit with vcore under 1,3v. all my chips do 4,7 at 1,25v

performance in CineBench at 4,7GHz is 2523 for 7900X, 2027 for 7820X and 1510 for 7800X






3DMARKI :
SCORE
16 712 with NVIDIA GeForce GTX 1080 Ti(2x) and Intel® Core™ i7-7900X CPU
http://www.3dmark.com/3dm/20742425
SCORE
10 697 with NVIDIA GeForce GTX 1080 Ti(1x) and Intel® Core™ i7-7900X CPU
http://www.3dmark.com/3dm/20795561
SCORE
10 016 with NVIDIA GeForce GTX 1080 Ti(1x) and Intel® Core™ i7-7820X CPU
http://www.3dmark.com/3dm/20801227
SCORE
9 679 with NVIDIA GeForce GTX 1080 Ti(1x) and Intel® Core™ i7-7800X CPU
http://www.3dmark.com/3dm/20800296

SLI score is poor, i know, but i have 2 different Ti's and they have some trouble syncing
On single GPU i am satisfied

will update this after i will get my FTW-K or Rampage and install my LC finaly...

cy later


----------



## ASOT (Jul 1, 2017)

Like the cat


----------



## cornemuse (Jul 2, 2017)

Cat spit on components = not good!


----------



## OneMoar (Jul 2, 2017)

ill give you 50 bucks for the cat


----------



## Vego (Jul 2, 2017)

OneMoar said:


> ill give you 50 bucks for the cat



cats monetary value at birth - over 3k $, now after almost 6 years and all the leather furniture she damaged is way over that 
cats emotional value - priceless


----------

